# Thoughts on these breeders or which line I should look at?



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

I am searching for the right breeder to provide us with our newest family member. I am looking for a companion GSD. Our 12 year old GSD, Thunder, passed away in August. My primary goals are a healthy (our previous GSD had DM and died from hemangiosarcoma) and sound GSD that will have a tempermant that fits our small family of 3 (2 adults and one 4 year old). I am currently researching therapy dog work with the possibility of doing that with the dog. 

WGSL, DDR, ASL... there are so many options to chose from. All I want is an as-healthy-as-I-can-hope-for, sound, companion GSD. I'm not concerned with the color of the GSD. 

Some of the breeders I have found that I am interested in are:
Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders
German Shepherd Breeders CAuppies For Saleogs:Trainingrotection Dogs-German Shepherds
German Shepherd Breeder with German Shepherd Puppies for sale
rockymountaingsd.homestead.com
German Shepherd Puppies From von Waldhimmel German Shepherd Breeder

Can anyone provide insight to any of these breeders? Should I be looking for a specific line (WGSL, ASL, DDR...)

I have been spending hours reading these forums, researching breeders and searching the internet trying to learn whatever I can to find just the right breeder. 

Thank you for your comments and time!
~KLMRDA


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Some working line dogs can be a little intense for family life. So be careful I don't want to steer you away from them completely I just want to caution you. I am sure plenty of people have wonderful working line dogs in their home but SOME can be intense. There are a lot of health problems in the ASL's and some have quite the lack of nerve so once again you have to be careful there too. Research the lines and ask about DM, bloat and torsion, hips, elbows, and eating habits, along with temperaments. Meet the parents if you can and if you can't ask on here a lot of people know the temperaments of well known dogs from first hand ring meeting. I don't know enough about the WGSL dogs but they seem to be where I am headed so you are in good company if that is where you are going lol. I saved your second breeder link for my own investigation. I do like how German line breeders often have adults or young adults available so you can see and meet what you are getting into so to speak. Good luck I am sure that soon you will have lots of recommendations and info from many who are more knowledgeable than I am.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

For me there will only be one answer: Working line. Great nerves, generally good health and and very usable drive. (not over the top like the Belgian Malinois or Dutch Shephreds that I see at our schutzhund club). From this starting point I would narrow my research down to different sub groups of working line dogs such as West German, Cezch, DDR, Dutch/Belgian. Each brings slightly different traits. There are great working line breeders here in the US. My boy is mostly West German and Dutch. He has very solid go anywhere nerves, is never jumpy around loud noises, gun shots, thunder ect. He is very friendly to strangers (of course he is only a 5 month old pup so everyone still gushes over him, much to my dismay). He is very drivey but that just makes him fun to play with and easy to train. He is NOT unmanageable in the house. As long as the cat leaves him alone he will just lay down and chew on his toys but as soon as I am ready to go do something, he is right there, ready to go as well. 

Which ever way YOU decide to go (working line vs Showline) just take your time with your research and have fun. Go see the different types of dogs in person and interview different breeders. You'll probably end up with a great dog in the end!


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your comments Noodles and RobK. That does help me a lot. I think I'll be steering away from ASL and maybe look toward the working lines. Sounds like I'm on track. Now for more research... Hopefully some folks on the forums will chime in and be able to give me some insight into the specific breeders I'm looking at. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your not sure what line you'd be interested in, I suggest checking out different dog shows/clubs in your area, to get a feel for the differing dogs.

Also breeders in your area, normally dont mind talking/having visitors check out their dogs,,do that as well..

It's better to 'experience' them vs looking at websites/papers..

There are nice dogs out there in ALL lines, it's just figuring out what you want and finding a good breeder who can match you to the type of dog that will fit into your lifestyle..so what I'm saying is, don't steer away from a "line" if you haven't experienced them yourself


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You will not find the right dog for you by asking people for their opinions on the internet. 

Go to the local German Shepherd club, go to your local Schutzhund club, attend a show or other event, visit a rescue meet'n'greet, go see the breeders within driving distance. THEN you'll get an idea of what line of GSD is best for you. You'll probably figure out which breeder is best for you as well.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You will not find the right dog for you by asking people for their opinions on the internet.


I respectfully disagree. 

While I don't expect anyone to take me by the hand and lead me to the perfect pup for me, there is a lot to be said for considering other peoples experiences, thoughts, opinions, education, etc. 
Bearing in mind that comments from others also may need to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You will not find the right dog for you by asking people for their opinions on the internet.


Research online and talking to people here led me to Bill Kulla - who gave me my perfect little man. (Perfect for me, mind you.)

I will always recommend Bill Kulla's dogs - incredible, and have the great potential of being both competition dogs and family pets! 

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Research online and talking to people here led me to Bill Kulla - who gave me my perfect little man. (Perfect for me, mind you.)
> 
> I will always recommend Bill Kulla's dogs - incredible, and have the great potential of being both competition dogs and family pets!
> 
> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


I have read wonderful things about Bill Kulla's dogs and his training. May I ask if you have a dog you compete with or more of a companion dog?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I have an ASL dog and I think he's wonderful. Strong nerve and no health problems *so far*. He is always up for anything. I am starting to really like the German Show/working lines. I don't like the straight working line dogs I find, at least with all the ones I have met so far, to be way to intense for me I wouldn't trust them around my one year old. That being said I have not met all of the working dogs out there so I am sure there are plenty of wonderful ones I can only speak of the ones in our club. But, its a great idea to go see them all in person and make a decision from there just resist the urge to buy the first one and actually all the ones you see until you see them all and can make the best informed decision.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would look at breeders of all lines, and meet breeders of all lines. I agree going out and meeting dogs, handlers and trainers is good and will definately help. I wouldn't rule out 1 line because of what someone online said.There good and breeders of all lines.

Do your research, go to clubs, shows and meet people.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I wouldn't rule out 1 line because of what someone online said.


Neither would I. 
I am simply taking advantage of the far reaching opportunities of this forum to gather opinions and thoughts from people with varying levels of experience. Isn't that part of why this forum exists? 

I am not solely basing my decisions and choices on what is read on this forum. 

I hear you all - Go see, visit, ask, etc. All things I am already doing and had been doing prior to joining this forum. 

I am thankful to everyone for providing your suggestions, ideas and experiences!


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Noodles - I hear where you're coming from. I'm learning a lot about the different level of drives in working line dogs. I think another main component in living with working line dogs is the owner/handlers level of experience with training. I bet there are some higher drive dogs that would be perfect family companions -IF the owner/handler knows how to properly train the dog. I am an experienced GSD owner, but not a world class trainer! Ha ha ha! I wish I was! So I factor that into my selection as well. I feel knowing my limitations/capabilities is just as important as the type of dog being selected. 

Noodles- what club are you in? How old is your dog?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

klmrda said:


> Noodles - I hear where you're coming from. I'm learning a lot about the different level of drives in working line dogs. I think another main component in living with working line dogs is the owner/handlers level of experience with training. I bet there are some higher drive dogs that would be perfect family companions -IF the owner/handler knows how to properly train the dog. I am an experienced GSD owner, but not a world class trainer! Ha ha ha! I wish I was! So I factor that into my selection as well. I feel knowing my limitations/capabilities is just as important as the type of dog being selected.
> 
> Noodles- what club are you in? How old is your dog?


Me too, I think I'm a good provider for my dog, I'd give myself an F at training.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

klmrda said:


> Noodles - I hear where you're coming from. I'm learning a lot about the different level of drives in working line dogs. I think another main component in living with working line dogs is the owner/handlers level of experience with training. I bet there are some higher drive dogs that would be perfect family companions -IF the owner/handler knows how to properly train the dog. I am an experienced GSD owner, but not a world class trainer! Ha ha ha! I wish I was! So I factor that into my selection as well. I feel knowing my limitations/capabilities is just as important as the type of dog being selected.
> 
> Noodles- what club are you in? How old is your dog?


I am in the German Shepherd Club of Greater Cincinnati, Gem City Dog Obedience, Dayton Dog Training, and Blue Ribbon Dog Training. My dog is eight months. I have been training all breeds for a few years now.... so I consider myself a decent trainer not the best by any means but decent and some of these dogs I wouldn't take on and don't know how they do it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 3 dogs in our house from Hillview, plus 2 more in our Schutzhund club. We are very pleased with the dogs and would not hesitate to get another from there if and when we are in the market again. 
We are quite used to working line dogs as that is what we have owned and trained for the past 20 years. We know what we are getting and understand the level of training and the amount of time it takes to produce a great dog for work and home. Keep researching, go to your local club(s) and see if it looks like something you would enjoy and stick with. 
Good luck with your search!

Annette


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm always fascinated by the impression that somehow working line GSD's are something just short of an explosion about to happen.
If they are bred for temperament and solid nerve they are fine. No more or less complicated than most dogs. Not being a couch potato doesn't mean neurotic, out of control, accident waiting to happen. With good breeding and training they are the opposite. They are steady, fearless, and solid. They are great family companions. 
Same thing goes for the showlines. If a nerve bag is bred then you will have problems. A showline bred with good temperament in mind will offer a better start. In both cases training is required.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

From my point of view, I am actually referring to any breed that is bred to work as opposed to the breeds that really aren't(or have been bred to now be more of a family dog). We frequently get people calling that are interested in a GSD or Rottie or Border Collie for that matter that have owned a less active breed in the past. A guy recently bought a very nice WL GSD from an out of state breeder, the dog was a very nice dog and we really were impressed with the dog. The owner however was in a state of panic about the dog and how awful it was to live with. Turns out the last 2 (and only) dogs he'd owned were a Basset Hound mix and a super mellow black Lab. So this new GSD, while to us was rock solid, very engaged with the people in the room, super easy to teach a new skill, to him was just a busybody nightmare LOL. The issue we get is many people spend time around our dogs and then decide they want the same thing. They go out and buy a nice dog (we don't breed) from a good breeder and then have a hissy fit when the dog isn't "as good" as the others they've seen. They totally ignore the part where they are told it takes time, work, and more time, to get the dog they have in mind.
We also own 2 WGSL males who are great dogs. Very personable and entertaining to work with, but definitely NOT the same as the WL dogs. To some people, the WGSL guys are exactly what they need and want and I am thrilled to refer people to some great WGSL breeders we know when that seems to be the best fit.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I'm always fascinated by the impression that somehow working line GSD's are something just short of an explosion about to happen.
> If they are bred for temperament and solid nerve they are fine. No more or less complicated than most dogs. Not being a couch potato doesn't mean neurotic, out of control, accident waiting to happen. With good breeding and training they are the opposite. They are steady, fearless, and solid. They are great family companions.
> Same thing goes for the showlines. If a nerve bag is bred then you will have problems. A showline bred with good temperament in mind will offer a better start. In both cases training is required.


Excellently stated. 

My understanding is that _generally_ the working line GSD will have higher drive. Do you think that generality is accurate, or am I off base?

My thoughts on a dog from _any_ line with higher drive: If the owner does not work with the drive through adequate training and attention the dog will start looking for it's own outlet for all of it's talents.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

bocron said:


> From my point of view, I am actually referring to any breed that is bred to work as opposed to the breeds that really aren't(or have been bred to now be more of a family dog). We frequently get people calling that are interested in a GSD or Rottie or Border Collie for that matter that have owned a less active breed in the past. A guy recently bought a very nice WL GSD from an out of state breeder, the dog was a very nice dog and we really were impressed with the dog. The owner however was in a state of panic about the dog and how awful it was to live with. Turns out the last 2 (and only) dogs he'd owned were a Basset Hound mix and a super mellow black Lab. So this new GSD, while to us was rock solid, very engaged with the people in the room, super easy to teach a new skill, to him was just a busybody nightmare LOL. The issue we get is many people spend time around our dogs and then decide they want the same thing. They go out and buy a nice dog (we don't breed) from a good breeder and then have a hissy fit when the dog isn't "as good" as the others they've seen. They totally ignore the part where they are told it takes time, work, and more time, to get the dog they have in mind.
> We also own 2 WGSL males who are great dogs. Very personable and entertaining to work with, but definitely NOT the same as the WL dogs. To some people, the WGSL guys are exactly what they need and want and I am thrilled to refer people to some great WGSL breeders we know when that seems to be the best fit.


I absolutely agree with the above. A Border Collie or Aussie could drive you crazy if your not aware of their characteristics, and energy levels. 
Bassett's would be great for some people. I once thought of getting one just for the contrast.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

bocron said:


> A guy recently bought a very nice WL GSD from an out of state breeder, the dog was a very nice dog and we really were impressed with the dog. The owner however was in a state of panic about the dog and how awful it was to live with. Turns out the last 2 (and only) dogs he'd owned were a Basset Hound mix and a super mellow black Lab. So this new GSD, while to us was rock solid, very engaged with the people in the room, super easy to teach a new skill, to him was just a busybody nightmare LOL. The issue we get is many people spend time around our dogs and then decide they want the same thing. They go out and buy a nice dog (we don't breed) from a good breeder and then have a hissy fit when the dog isn't "as good" as the others they've seen. They totally ignore the part where they are told it takes time, work, and more time, to get the dog they have in mind.


Well said. 
I think this also plays a part in why GSD are on the vicious breed list in so much of our country. 

Humor me with a scenario if you will: 
A family purchases a beautiful, high drive dog with excellent temperament and provides the basic obedience training. Sit, stay and shake are mastered quickly and training is thought to be successful and thusly done. Soon the family pet is herding kids around the house by nipping them in the butt, digging tunnels out of the yard, chewing up property, etc. Suddenly, the owner has a neurotic, crazy, unmanageable dog that it rushes to the nearest animal shelter stating that the dog is not safe around the owners family because it keeps trying to eat the kids. This family's story spreads like wildfire through friends and family about those crazy German Shepherd dogs that are always biting kids and are a menace to society. Since they're so vicious, that's why they should only be used for police work. 

*sigh* It's very sad, but I've heard stories like that far too often. 

I think the best bred dog in all the world is only as good as the owner will allow it to be. A good dog owner should know _his/her own_ abilities and limitations and chose a dog that matches those abilities and limitations.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my sister was the lab person in the family, she couldn't live with my 4 gsd's or so she said,,now she has paps, and again, couldn't possibly live with my aussies & gsd,,to much energy LOL..

My showline aussie at almost 12 years old, would drive a sane person batty, she is still as demanding now as she was 12 years ago  My working line male aussie, easier to live with but much more serious type.

My working line gsd Masi, is I would say in the middle of the above two, now that she's maturing out..but I'm sure if someone wasn't used to the energy level she would also drive a sane person nuts..


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I absolutely agree with the above. A Border Collie or Aussie could drive you crazy if your not aware of their characteristics, and energy levels.
> Bassett's would be great for some people. I once thought of getting one just for the contrast.


I once had a friend who purchased a Siberian Husky for a house pet from a breeder who specialized in Siberian Huskies bred for racing. The dog was purchased because it was gorgeous. It was a very gorgeous dog, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out how that relationship turned out...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's like a young couple I knew who wanted a dog - they asked around and someone told them that "the best dog to get is a Border Collie". So they got one. 

Both of them had health issues that limited their mobility, both worked full time, and they lived in an appartment! They had NO idea what it takes to train and exercise a dog properly, and had NO idea of the needs of a BC. They rehomed the dog (to an actual working sheep farm!) after coming home to a destroyed appartment once too often. To their credit they did understand their mistake and did come to understand that a BC is just not suitable for their lifestyle and took on the responsibility to find a working home for him. But how many other working-type dogs end up in the same situation with a one-way trip to the shelter?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My experience is not so much that people need to be prepared for a dog in over-drive or very hyper and destructive, but that many people are just not prepared for a GSD to be a GSD. What I mean is, regardless of drive or energy, some people insist on having a dog that is very outgoing around people, a dog that loves to play with all the dogs at the dog park, a dog that can go to doggy-daycare. They just don't want the things that make the GSD the GSD - that natural aloofness/neutrality towards other people and dogs, a dog that is more likely going to be protective of its people and property or at the very least neutral as oppose to wagging its tail at every stranger that comes to the door or every dog that jumps on its back at the park. I've heard people criticize their GSD because it doesn't perform or obey every person in the family the exact same even though one person is doing the bulk of the training (or doing it right). Or they don't like that the GSD follows them around the house and won't go off and make its own fun.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Liesje.

Yes. 

I tried mine at a dog park a couple of times and all he focused on was me. We might as well be at home. He doesn't mind other dogs but mostly doesn't really care about them.
There are a lot of threads that come up with exactly what you are talking about. Only they are seen as problems. Like "why doesn't my dog want to play with other dogs" or similiar questions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jack's Dad said:


> I tried mine at a dog park a couple of times and all he focused on was me. We might as well be at home. He doesn't mind other dogs but mostly doesn't really care about them.


We take our dogs to off leash parks all the time. Yes, they're mostly focused on us. But that's fine, THAT'S why we're there! Tiny yard, no place to throw a ball, and certainly no place to swim at home. We don't take them there so they can play with other dogs, they play with us and they play with each other. Keefer is more overtly friendly to other dogs and will often greet them as we pass by, but Halo really couldn't care less about them. It's all about the *BALL!!!* :wild:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom

Mine goes nuts over the ball, stick, kong.
I'm fortunate to have a dry (most of the year) river bed less than a mile away. It has sand almost like beach sand. When he runs down there he really gets a good workout.
I have to look out for an ocasional loose dog. Most of the time though we don't see anyone or dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:thumbup:Lies exactly right


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to look at with breeders and the different pedigrees is the threshold of the dogs. I prefer a higher threshold, some like one that is lower. You need to decide which type will fit with your training. Higher drive/higher threshold is the best IMO, but usually you find lower threshold with a high drive. 
This is where really watching training, and seeing different dogs in action, comes in. 
If you go to trials, you see the finished product, training sessions are the best for learning.
Understanding really what _you_ want in a dog, you need to see the differences.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing to look at with breeders and the different pedigrees is the threshold of the dogs. I prefer a higher threshold, some like one that is lower.


Onyx girl,
I'm not sure I understand. Are you saying higher threshold and higher drive are the same thing or different? I'm not familiar with 'threshold'. Please enlighten me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Threshold is the dogs reaction or not to a situation. A sudden movement will get them going if they have high prey drive/low threshold. Or they bark at anything=lower threshold.

I like a dog that thinks....assess the situation, then possibly will react if the situation deems necessary. Higher threshold will sometimes mean a dog won't engage and then the handler has to work to make the dog react which can be a challenge, where a lower threshold dog will engage on a flick of a whip or tugtoy.
This link describes it better than I...
Schutzhund Village
and this one for dogs in general:
http://www.helium.com/items/2127196-understanding-stress-thresholds-in-dogs


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't anything about Hillview personally. However, people I know who import and breed working lines associate with them and I follow them on FB. Check them out to see what you think.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i got a my dog from Melinda from Gildafk9.com I am sooo very happy with my dia.  melinda and i are friends on facebook and i can call her/email her about ANYTHING 
just saying 
good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Jane (onyx'girl) raises a very important point, especially for someone with small children seeking a companion dog. (You've only got 1 child, but s/he will surely have friends visiting) I realllly like higher thresholds in such situations. Even well behaved children inundate the environment with potentially stimulating sounds & activities...squeals, shrieks, cries, jumping, chasing, bickering, pushing. Higher threshold dogs are more likely to handle such activity with equanimity.

A desirable & appropriate temperament in one venue could be a disaster in another. 'Good temperament' is vague. Be very clear on exactly what you need, want & expect from your GSD & then find breeders that consistently produce that. NOTHING is more important than keeping our children safe. This ultimately keeps our dogs safe as well.


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much Onyx'girl and RubyTuesday. I am definitely wiser now. I did not know about or understand threshold. I'm so glad you shared that. 

RubyTuesday, your understanding of my situation (with my one child and potentially her friends...) was an excellent example. Thank you very much!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Ruby Tuesday:

I don't disagree with what you said but even very good breeders can't guarantee those characteristics. Especially in an individual dog.
I asked in a thread, about recognizing temperaments in puppies the other day, and they can vary in a litter, so can drives. 
So the OP is asking the right questions but I don't think talking about drives and thresholds will help pick a breeder. It is still a bit of a crap shoot especially when kids are involved.
I believe very strongly in protecting our children and as a matter of fact I had a GSD that was too reactive for me around my kids High drive/low threshold. I gave her to a friend who raised GSD's to re home. Then I didn't get any more until my kids were older. I had labs, mutts etc..
My point is if a person is really worried about their children maybe they should get another mellower breed until the kids are older. 
Lots of people raise both kids and GSD's at the same time without problems.
Some years ago your post would have scared me off, trying to find the right breeder, drives thresholds etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If a potential buyer goes to a breeder and looks at the past dogs they've bred(or certain lines), they can see clearly the threshold and temperament of what they produce. Most GSD's are pretty neutral that I've been around with children...if they are stable temperament(these are well bred sport dogs if I had to generalize). 
Recently, I saw a 15 month old male that had been in a questionable home, his sibling brother had been with his handler from 4 months on. The one in the questionable home was pretty reactive to people when they turned their back on him(fear based, and cheap shots) The one in the home at 4 months on, very biddable to his handler, obedience is great, though he is very low threshold, sport dog temperament. He has an off switch, but engages at a flick of a whip or sleeve showing. WG~ great pedigree on these pups, and they are gorgeous! And I know they were handled perfectly during whelp to 8 weeks as far as the breeder is concerned for SchH prospects.
Excellent tracker.

But I don't know if I'd want one for training, even if it was a podium prospect. Just too low threshold for my personality.

The breeding of my dog is a Czech/WG blend and his threshold is higher, not set off at anything, but will engage easily. His whole litter is pretty much the same....they are thinkers before reactors and stable in their head.
Tracking is a challenge, because my dog isn't mega focused on it, will be so aware of the surroundings and not tunnel visioned.
Or a bit of suspicion instead of total focus on the task at hand...the Czech blend shows thru.

it is all what _you want_ in your dog for what _you want_ your dog to do.
Decide on what you want, because you have to live with the dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Andy, life has few if any *guarantees*, however with knowledge & effort we can strongly stack the deck in our favor. Experienced breeders have a clear & strong vision of what they want & they pretty consistently get it.

Along with higher thresholds, households with children should look for discerning, clear headed, thinking, forgiving dogs possessed of outstanding judgment...Not just the parent dogs but also the grandparents, great grandparents, sibs, aunts, uncles & cousins.

This doesn't need to be overwhelming. Seek out knowledgeable breeders who also value what you're looking for. Seek their advice & be prepared to listen. 

IMO, a GSD of good & appropriate temperament is an outstanding family dog. Naturally, the pup must be raised correctly. Bite inhibition is important with little ones about. Ditto good manners & solid obedience training. Thorough socialization that presents the world as a friendly & non-threatening place is good, too.

Nobody needs to be scared away from GSDs. They just need to be 'scared smart' & prepared to choose wisely & carefully.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

RubyTuesday said:


> A
> 
> Along with higher thresholds, households with children should look for discerning, clear headed, thinking, forgiving dogs possessed of outstanding judgment...Not just the parent dogs but also the grandparents, great grandparents, sibs, aunts, uncles & cousins.
> 
> .


Definitely agree! Benny had somewhat low thresholds and is not clear headed! Last night he was very excited that we were going to go out to play and his leg got caught for a second in the couch recliner as I closed it. He yelped, and in a flash growled, lunged and bit the couch! :wild: In an instant he was back to his happy self, but if that had been a child it could have serious damage.
I love Benny and take him many places but am always vigilant about watching him have learned to be "in his head" fortunately we do not have small children.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There is drive, there is threshold, and then there is just weak nerves. A lower threshold dog is not necessarily a weak nerved dog, or a dog that is overly suspicious, or a dog that will bite/attack too quickly. 

The problems I have with my low threshold dog have nothing to do with not trusting the dog to not attack children and strangers or anything like that. Mostly what you would observe is that the dog has nonstop "oo shiny!" moments, anything that moves he wants to go investigate. He is super friend, almost too social for my tastes. He loves people and gets along with other dogs. If anything this dog is *too* complacent, very confident, not unnerved by anything. We're waiting for him to grow up a bit so we can start some more valuable protection work but right now he thinks he is king of the world and nothing really pushes his buttons so he's not showing defense (and I mean *good* defense, not fear reactivity). He's the type of dog that if you place him in a long down stay, instead of getting bored he will actually start loading up and within a few minutes he's whining and looking like his eyes are going to pop out.

I just wanted to make that distinction. A dog that is overly suspicious, fear reactive, etc is not necessarily due to threshold but that's just weak nerves plain and simple. I do not like low threshold but a lot of sport people do and have dogs that are still very safe around people and other dogs.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> i got a my dog from Melinda from Gildafk9.com I am sooo very happy with my dia.  melinda and i are friends on facebook and i can call her/email her about ANYTHING
> just saying
> good luck with your puppy search!


Melinda is an amazing trainer/breeder and an even more amazing person...She has very nice working line dogs as well!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You are up in MN area, so you have access to some great breeders in MN and in IL


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I highly recommend Bill Kulla - he and his wife are so knowledgeable, and they really have some great dogs.

My pup from them is perfect for me, and he is both companion and working (Schutzhund).


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Wild Wolf said:


> I highly recommend Bill Kulla - he and his wife are so knowledgeable, and they really have some great dogs.
> 
> My pup from them is perfect for me, and he is both companion and working (Schutzhund).


I also have a dog who is now 2.5 years old from Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo and I would highly recommend them as breeders. Miya is an active companion who is high drive and medium energy. She settles nicely inside the house when she has either a raw meaty bone or sufficient exercise. I walked with her daily for 3 miles regardless of weather and after she turned two started a Pooch to 5K program and she is my running companion 4 times a week with three 5 km (3.1 mi) runs and a longer one on the weekend being 8.4 km (5.2 mi) so far. 

Miya is not for the average home and we placed a lot of emphasis on her obedience training at home and in public. She is neutral to most people and with people that she loves she will just make out with them LOL. However, my DH is quick to point out that she is my dog and it shows when she obeys my commands more than his and gives him the whale eye occasionally. 

Even if you don't get a puppy from Bill and Jen, they care about the GSD breed enough to give you advice and will point you in the right direction with a breeder referral that might be more suitable.


----------

